# Shin Splints



## tallcall (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm not sure if this should be under Health or not. 

Have any of you guys had Shin Splints (of any kind)? If so, how have you dealt with them?

I'm getting them pretty bad  and just want to see if anyone else here has had the same problem.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DontStop (Feb 18, 2008)

I used to have really bad shin splints.
Part fo the reson was my running form. The other parts had to do with my running frequency and the type of runner I had. for a while i just popped a bunch of advil to ease the pain and I kept running...but thats what gave me a stress fracture so...haha

What I did was replace my running with spin classes for awhile, i also had a running coach at my gym look at my form and correct me accordingly. I also splurged on $300 running shoes. I haven't had a splint since


----------



## lucifuge (Feb 18, 2008)

I had some miserable shin splints a couple years ago. A buddy of mine who runs marathons told me it was more than likely my shoes. I bought some new shoes and it didn't get any better, so then he suggested I try wrapping my shins when I run.... I never did, I just said screw it and gave up running.


----------



## tallcall (Feb 18, 2008)

DontStop said:


> I used to have really bad shin splints.
> Part fo the reson was my running form. The other parts had to do with my running frequency and the type of runner I had. for a while i just popped a bunch of advil to ease the pain and I kept running...but thats what gave me a stress fracture so...haha
> 
> What I did was replace my running with spin classes for awhile, i also had a running coach at my gym look at my form and correct me accordingly. I also splurged on $300 running shoes. I haven't had a splint since



I'm going to change most of my gym cardio to cycling, but I also practice Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu and that tends to involve a lot of sprinting on a heavily padded mat. I think I'm going to give up most of the cardio and the sprinting for about 2 weeks (see if the instructor will let me warm-up with stretches in the middle of the mat instead of running for a while).


----------



## tallcall (Feb 18, 2008)

I will not give up the Jiu-Jitsu. I refuse to believe that they will not heal if I give them several weeks and take things easy.


----------



## DontStop (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh they heal. But it takes longer to heal the more you neglect it (common sense)


----------



## tallcall (Feb 18, 2008)

DontStop said:


> Oh they heal. But it takes longer to heal the more you neglect it (common sense)



Yeah, my brother is interning in a hospital around here. He has seen the kinds of stress fractures these things cause and has given me a kind of order to take time off from all of it to allow this to heal then get back into things gradually.


----------



## fufu (Feb 18, 2008)

What sort of condition are your shoes in/what kind and have you had a kinesiologist or physical therapist take a look at your gait and running form?


----------



## tallcall (Feb 18, 2008)

fufu said:


> What sort of condition are your shoes in/what kind and have you had a kinesiologist or physical therapist take a look at your gait and running form?



My shoes are running shoes and are new. Also, I haven't had anyone really look at my gait or running form. Most of the trainers I talk to just suggest I land on the heel and roll to the balls of my feet, but I honestly don't know if I'm doing that correctly.


----------



## tallcall (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm going to sleep, I'll check back in a little while. Nighty-Night everyone


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 19, 2008)

FAQ (sig)


----------



## tallcall (Feb 19, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> FAQ (sig)



Yeah, I see it there. I guess I'll just continue to rest them until I have no pain. 

I'm getting rid of any treadmill running as well in favor of the softer surface I will end up running on for BJJ. For now I'm going to see if I can just skip the running warm-ups and go for some stretching, this way I can still participate in the rolling sessions (doesn't usually put very much pressure on my shins).

I'm going to try to ice them down as well. My brother's fiance was a athletic trainer and has offered to help. Got to keep them elevated above the heart and wrapped in a cold towel. Also use an Ace bandage to wrap them when I go to the gym or practice to allow my skin to breath and provide compression at the same time. Also apply lotion and an anti itch cream to keep everything nice and smooth .

We'll see how this works.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 19, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> I had some miserable shin splints a couple years ago. A buddy of mine who runs marathons told me it was more than likely my shoes. I bought some new shoes and it didn't get any better, so then he suggested I try wrapping my shins when I run.... I never did, I just said screw it and gave up running.


----------



## oneovercabin (Feb 19, 2008)

First of all, you should stop running for a bit.  Second, how long has it been since you got new shoes?  You should replace your shoes about every 300 miles.

It could be because of form, but I think shoes are a common problem for people with shin splints.


----------



## tallcall (Feb 19, 2008)

oneovercabin said:


> First of all, you should stop running for a bit.  Second, how long has it been since you got new shoes?  You should replace your shoes about every 300 miles.
> 
> It could be because of form, but I think shoes are a common problem for people with shin splints.



I just bought mine about a month ago, and normally I run about 20 minutes on a treadmill at the gym. Most of my running is now barefoot on a soft surface and used as a warm-up for martial arts, nothing else.

I've been practicing walking on the balls of my feet and then also on just the heels. I've gotten pretty good and can go longer distances now and the shin pain has lessened ever since.


----------



## goob (Feb 19, 2008)

Stretch.  With feet together, lean as far forward with them flat on the flood as you can and hold (up to 45 degrees if poss), until you feel the calf backs stretch.  Take one leg off ground and rock forward on the foot still on round, while leaning forward.  Swap.

I used to get them until I started this bizarre stretch routine.  Never had one since, and that includes 4-10 mile runs on concrete.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 19, 2008)

goob, are you holdin onto something I hope?

<~Gets shin spints too.


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 21, 2008)

I used to get them when I ran alot.  They kinda just went away.  I would ice them  a bit and started doing shin exercises.  I never get them anymore.


----------



## goob (Feb 22, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> goob, are you holdin onto something I hope?
> 
> <~Gets shin spints too.


 
Yeah, lean against a wall.  Damn that would be freaky if not....

Try it.  I have'nt had a shin splint since I started doing it.  Good shoes are a must too, don't skimp on these, get someone to assess your running style and choose a shoe type for you.


----------



## Karolina (Feb 23, 2008)

I get shin splints too and here's what I've noticed:

I get them when I run on the treadmill
Don't get them as badly when running outside (asphalt or track)
If I run much farther or faster than I'm used to I tend to get shin splints
They're worse if my shoes aren't tied correctly
It's always much worse on my weaker leg


----------



## oneovercabin (Feb 23, 2008)

It's really about shoes and form IMO.  Make sure your shoes are tight enough and that you replace them often enough.


----------



## tallcall (Feb 23, 2008)

oneovercabin said:


> It's really about shoes and form IMO.  Make sure your shoes are tight enough and that you replace them often enough.



I agree, but I am not going to be running in shoes anymore. I'm doing all my running on the mat from now on, so it's all barefoot.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 23, 2008)

tallcall said:


> I agree, but I am not going to be running in shoes anymore. I'm doing all my running on the mat from now on, so it's all barefoot.



why do you think that would remedy your problem?


----------



## tallcall (Feb 23, 2008)

P-funk said:


> why do you think that would remedy your problem?



I don't think it would necessarily remedy the problem, I'm just saying that shoes aren't going to be the main issue since I won't be using any shoes in the first place. Stride and foot-strike may be the focal point for me. 

Of course it could be as simple as the fact that I used to switch from hard to soft then back to hard surfaces (one day on hard and soft, the next on soft, then a day on hard, etc). I know that kind of switching has also been known to cause problems, so I want to try eliminating one type of surface and see if it makes any difference. This pain has been coming and going for about a month and a half (since I started doing all of my normal cardio on a treadmill - before it was split up between the machines).

A few friends advised me to visit one of the shoe stores around here and have the people there analyze my stride, foot-strike, size me for a better pair of walking shoes and give me a better idea of my foot dimensions and where they should be on average. I'm planning on visiting as soon as I can (probably next week sometime).


----------



## Hoglander (Feb 23, 2008)

I really wish you didn't bring Jujitsu into this. My daughter is training in it. I've been for many years. Currently she is covered with bruising from it she relishes her earned pain. She's proud of the pain and abuse. It makes her stronger and better. Bottom line is work through the injury quietly, IMHO.


----------



## tallcall (Feb 23, 2008)

Hoglander said:


> I really wish you didn't bring Jujitsu into this. My daughter is training in it. I've been for many years. Currently she is covered with bruising from it she relishes her earned pain. She's proud of the pain and abuse. It makes her stronger and better. Bottom line is work through the injury quietly, IMHO.



Oh, I love the pain and abuse too, it's just the thought of fractures and not being able to walk (since it is in both legs) that makes me a little cautious. Also, my coaches over there want me on a lighter load until everything heals up. I still roll and do all the techniques and all the warm-ups except the sprinting (I also can't do penetration steps and most take-downs without feeling like my leg is about to snap).

Almost everyone I've talked to there has had these things and they all understand the pain. They suggested I rest everything too, drink lots of water, calcium, glucosamine, etc.

Sorry if this all sounds like an angry rant, I've just been pissed off for the last few days at everything. I can't tell if it is all my fault or not, or if everyone just hates me for maybe coming off as weak. I always punish myself to an extreme, then find out that I was completely over-reacting, but I still feel all depressed angry and lonely. I'm especailly pissed off because of my performance (or lack thereof) in class all of last week. I also lack the ability to express most emotions besides extremely angry, and very happy (which comes off as kind of clingy and I start getting sort of attached to people) - I usually stay in the middle and can't always find the way to say what I'm feeling to anyone without breaking down in tears, or yelling at them, so I just keep my mouth shut, put on a fake smile and nod my head, then try to release or dissipate that anger or extreme happiness in private (especially the anger - I beat the hell out of my car's dashboard sometimes - after calls from Mom, or feeling like a complete failure in front of the other guys - God Damn that shit pisses me off so much  - this was some of the fun I had today at the tournament I went to with all the others from class).

I think this rant is over, I just have to go breath into a paper bag and try to sleep now. I'll probably post some of the video from the tournament in my journal in a little while, most of them did very well, my friend placed in the top three in his weight class (Light Heavyweight), I congratulated him and chatted with my instructor, who was so happy I came out the see everything (he was also refereeing some of the matches), so that all kind of made me happy and offset some of the negative feelings I had (now that I think about it , I always have a problem in large crowds and there were probably upwards of a thousand people there - I did start having slight anxiety attacks and ducked out much earlier than I expected ). Oh well, good night everyone!

PS - Hoglander and P-Funk, I did not intend for any of these posts to sound like I'm directing anything at either of you (or anyone here), everyone has been so good to me, and I'm very appreciative, just extremely frustrated. The pain has lessened a lot but just thinking that I'm probably coming off as weak to everyone else in class just makes me so damn angry (I hate these physical limitations, I wish I could just get rid of these tourettes and become just a little more average sometimes and not be such a freak).


----------



## fufu (Feb 23, 2008)

Hoglander said:


> I really wish you didn't bring Jujitsu into this. My daughter is training in it. I've been for many years. Currently she is covered with bruising from it she relishes her earned pain. She's proud of the pain and abuse. It makes her stronger and better. Bottom line is work through the injury quietly, IMHO.



Tallcall isn't complaining about having to do Jiu Jitsu, he is very motivated and dedicated in his practice if you have seen his journal.

Working through bruising and aches is fine. Structural injuries should never be trained through, that is ridiculous if that is what you imply. He will only be making the problem worse. That makes training harder as you go on and the inevitible time off from injury even longer.


----------



## fufu (Feb 23, 2008)

tallcall said:


> Oh, I love the pain and abuse too, it's just the thought of fractures and not being able to walk (since it is in both legs) that makes me a little cautious. Also, my coaches over there want me on a lighter load until everything heals up. I still roll and do all the techniques and all the warm-ups except the sprinting (I also can't do penetration steps and most take-downs without feeling like my leg is about to snap).
> 
> Almost everyone I've talked to there has had these things and they all understand the pain. They suggested I rest everything too, drink lots of water, calcium, glucosamine, etc.
> 
> ...




You work really hard, don't be dissapointed. You are putting yourself on a very high standard. Your work gives you great result but can be very hard mentally when something slows you down. You seem to be only be expecting the best from yourself.


----------



## Hoglander (Feb 23, 2008)

Coddling aside......Fine he takes his brother's advice. He comes back and trains to his abilities. Nuff said(my point)


----------



## tallcall (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm a bit of a masochist and have no problem with any of the pain. I just have an issue with the idea that if I keep doing this, I might lose the ability to walk (both legs have the splints and could fracture). Being confined to a wheelchair is not currently a viable alternative.

I only tell the other guys because they ask. I go there even though I might not be able to train with them to at least watch and learn, that is what the instructors have asked me to do. I get in there and do everything I can to try to help out the other guys if I can't actually roll. Thursday I couldn't do any take-downs because of the added pressure on my legs and the instructor just skipped over me when calling people over to practice, he gave me the stopwatch and had me give each round a 5 min max to call time after 5 minutes. This kind of made me a little angry but he knew what I was going through, that and our conditioning coach demanded that I stop almost all my training to allow them to rest. He had them before to the point that he could barely walk and didn't want anyone to go through that.

Anyways, I'll have my stride, etc, checked out in a little while. I'm sure I'm probably not landing right - I have always had some issues walking because of the tourette syndrome (I just have a somewhat difficult time balancing sometimes and sometimes wobble around in my foot-strike - landing a little on the side one time, then maybe directly on the heel the next).

I'm still tired and have to get to work, I don't think the bag breathing did anything yesterday, I think once I can get back in there at full strength and roll with anyone, I'll probably feel better (that whole confidence thing).


----------



## fufu (Feb 24, 2008)

Hoglander said:


> Coddling aside......Fine he takes his brother's advice. He comes back and trains to his abilities. Nuff said(my point)



I really don't see any points from you, just antagonizing.


----------



## Hoglander (Feb 24, 2008)

I can relate to your perspective and have no hard feelings. I also hope tallcall stays with it and comes back strong.


----------



## tallcall (Feb 24, 2008)

Hoglander said:


> I can relate to your perspective and have no hard feelings. I also hope tallcall stays with it and comes back strong.



I just want to thank you for your opinions and ideas. I absolutely WILL come back stronger than before. I'm going to have my stride, etc looked at as soon as I can. Maybe they'll be able to make more specific recommendations. Right now I mostly drink lots of water, stretch religiously, am training myself to walk on the balls of my feet and my heels, and am starting to do some strength training for them. I think I'll begin rehabing them next week.

Also, some of the pain seems to have moved from the shins to just above the ankles, so maybe there is some redirected pain. My brother reminded me that it could be anything from an ankle problem, a problem involving the musculature of the foot, the Achilles tendon, the musculature of the lower leg and Tibia, or even micro fractures of the Tibia itself, and that it is not uncommon for it to be multiple problems. I still think most of the pain will have diminished in about a week, then I'll begin rehabing them with 50% workload for about 3 weeks, then working my way up to 100% and training them for strength just like anything else to try to prevent these from happening again (with an idea of proper form and perhaps better shoes).


----------



## injurybegone (Feb 24, 2008)

*Help to get through*

I've found ice massage to be one of the most effective forms of treating shin splints. I have also found a shin splint compression wrap, made by a company called Pro-Tec Athletics. It's a neoprene wrap with two velcro straps and a compression pad. The compression pad is placed next to the area of pain and the wrap is wrapped towards the bone. It's a great way to get through rehabing shin splints.


----------

